# Is this a goat?



## Godsgrl (Nov 10, 2012)

I found this animal at a petting zoo in a fair. For all intents and purposes, it looks to me like a goat. Except it's HUGE!!  The owners said it was a Satan from S. America, and they've never had one get that big before. Umm...Okay. In the picture, the man standing next to him is 6' tall. The second picture is his head. He was so affectionate!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 10, 2012)

Yepper. That's a goat and he sure is huge.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 10, 2012)

x2 Yup a goat.  Not sure what kind though-maybe a mixed breed.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 10, 2012)

A Satan!!! Is it an evil goat???


----------



## Oakroot (Nov 11, 2012)

Nope just the eyes are evil.


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 11, 2012)

Might he have possibly said Saanen?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 11, 2012)

He is a big goat! Maybe he did say Saanen. He looks just like my "unihorn" goat, but Uni isn't that big. And he has one horn


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow! He looks JUST like my Flora...but she's not THAT big! Pretty cool though.


----------



## Godsgrl (Nov 11, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> Might he have possibly said Saanen?


That could possibly be it. He sure was a sweetie, so handsome and such a great personality. They said he was 14 years old.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 11, 2012)

It looks to be intact and if that's the case I'm stunned he's that old. Most bucks don't live that long. Wethers can but it's rare for bucks.


----------



## secuono (Nov 11, 2012)

I've seen these, they really are massive. I think they were in Arabia or around that general location. 
I would hate to have those goats....forget fencing and having a car, lol.


----------



## secuono (Nov 11, 2012)

Check these guys out!
1yr Nubian.





Kamori goat.








I donno what this one is.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 11, 2012)

Now that is CRAZY!! ^^


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 11, 2012)

Those are awesome animals!!


----------



## breezy B ranch (Nov 11, 2012)

I agree Saanen he looks just like my girl Cookie. I've seen a Boar goat before but not a Saanen!


----------



## Godsgrl (Nov 12, 2012)

Godsgrl said:
			
		

> Goatherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except that a Saanen is from Switzerland, and the owners said S. America.  Maybe they don't even know...


----------



## Godsgrl (Nov 12, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> Check these guys out!
> 1yr Nubian.
> http://static.flickr.com/35/73838009_f2d15fbf54.jpg
> Kamori goat.
> ...


Those are some huge goats!


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't know what they are but  they are huge and beautiful.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 12, 2012)

The white goat is a Saanen x Nubian.  
You'd be amazed how many people don't know what they have......one guy tried to sell me a "kinko" goat...I expected copies to shoot out her rear.

Our Nubian buck can literally look me in the eye and I'm 5'5" tall.   

FYI, I tried 3 yrs ago to import the Kimori goat from Pakistan.  When that didn't work I tried the Jamnapari from India.  USDA will NOT let any goats in from anyplace that is not certified hoof and mouth-free into quarantine facilities at any of the ports.  My point is, that's not some mythical breed from another country.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Nov 12, 2012)

WOWZA  unbelievable!


----------



## Stacykins (Nov 12, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> The white goat is a Saanen x Nubian.
> You'd be amazed how many people don't know what they have......one guy tried to sell me a "kinko" goat...I expected copies to shoot out her rear.
> 
> Our Nubian buck can literally look me in the eye and I'm 5'5" tall.
> ...


Wow, that is so unfortunate. Can you import the semen, so you can attempt to make Kamori crosses? It would take many generations of work, I'm sure, to get a mostly Kamori again. But 'tis better than no Kamori!


----------

